# Help on International Access Fee



## Terminators (Sep 24, 2011)

hi folks, I only have two main question.

I only have Arabic Elite Super Pack Costs 44.99/mo.

And I recently upgraded my receiver to 722 (Used to have 522) and got a 612 Receiver. So they're both HD receivers. I am being charged $10 international access fee. Which is not reasonable and i am trying to find a way to add a package if i can without too much cost and remove that 10$ fee. My questions as follows.



1) If i add Premium Channel or two (Ex. Showtime, Starz , CinemaMax or HBO). Would the international access fee be removed? Also What about a la carte services Such as DISH Platinum $10 a month. Or Epix $7 a month, would these qualify as A package to remove the $10 international access fee?


2) With my upgrade with Receivers 722 & 612? Does they both really have monthly fee of $16 a month? does this sound about right? I just used to pay $6 monthly for 522.


Right now my only source for HD is the preview. Probably not enough for me that's why i might upgrade to HD.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I would be happy to look into this for you. I would need your account information to see what your options are. The 612 receiver is $10 per month with the 522 being $17. Please PM your account information to me so I can check on this for you. Thanks.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Terminators said:


> I am being charged $10 international access fee. Which is not reasonable and i am trying to find a way to add a package if i can without too much cost and remove that 10$ fee.


You should have received a letter back in February re: ALL ($6) prog access fees were being eliminated, & that ALL subs with this fee were migrated to (English) Welcom Pak, which is $10 w/out locals, $15 with. The ONLY way to get around that fee, is to add an ATxxx, DLxxx or DISH Family base package to your programming.


----------



## Pagali (May 13, 2004)

OK, I'm confused. I've been a Dish subscriber for 15 years, moved twice in that time, the latest today! I had only the Hindi Megapack before with a 625 receiver, had no problem paying the $10 international access fee. I got HD/English channels from cable.

Now I've upgraded to a 722, added the Dish America pack, HD Platinum, and kept the Hindi Megapack. It still shows the $10 international access fee in my online account billing. I thought the access fee would go away with a subscription to Dish America.

My current programming page shows:
Dish America $34.99
Movie Pass $10.00
*International Access $10.00*
Hindi: Mega $54.99
DVR Service $6.00

Monthly Charges $115.98

Does that sound correct? Or am I just being impatient, and it hasn't completely updated?  I'm thinking about adding Showtime. Would that do it?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

MaryH,

I would need your account information to look into this matter for you. The online information does update in a reasonable amount of time but more detailed information would be on your account. Would you PM your account number so I can assist you further? Thanks.


----------



## Pagali (May 13, 2004)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> MaryH,
> 
> I would need your account information to look into this matter for you. The online information does update in a reasonable amount of time but more detailed information would be on your account. Would you PM your account number so I can assist you further? Thanks.


Thank you Ray. Sent the information by PM.


----------



## Pagali (May 13, 2004)

I'm all set, Ray. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

In the two days it took to get it fixed by ray you could have done it in like 3 minutes with a CSR.
Just sayin.


----------



## Pagali (May 13, 2004)

Inkosaurus said:


> In the two days it took to get it fixed by ray you could have done it in like 3 minutes with a CSR.
> Just sayin.


I've been busy moving and didn't have time to sit online waiting for a CSR. And besides, I had talked to a CSR originally to set it up, and another one the day of the move, and look how well all that turned out. 

Why should it bother you if Ray was nice enough to help me out?


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

It doesnt bother me at all, thus why i said "just sayin".


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mary H said:


> OK, I'm confused. I've been a Dish subscriber for 15 years, moved twice in that time, the latest today! I had only the Hindi Megapack before with a 625 receiver, had no problem paying the $10 international access fee. I got HD/English channels from cable.
> 
> Now I've upgraded to a 722, added the Dish America pack, HD Platinum, and kept the Hindi Megapack. It still shows the $10 international access fee in my online account billing. I thought the access fee would go away with a subscription to Dish America.
> 
> ...


Showtime would add $10.00 to your bill. Showtime doesn't have top notched Films. I dropped Showtime last year.


----------



## Pagali (May 13, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> Showtime would add $10.00 to your bill. Showtime doesn't have top notched Films. I dropped Showtime last year.


Yes, but I want Showtime because of original series like Dexter and Homeland. At least now the money that was going for the international access fee can be used for Showtime instead.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Paul Secic said:


> Showtime would add $10.00 to your bill. Showtime doesn't have top notched Films. I dropped Showtime last year.


I just wanted to clarify, the Showtime package is $13 per month.


----------

